# My Swan...



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

17 years of hunting waterfowl and this is the first swan i'v taken. I'v always had tags but, I'v been one of those guys to hold out for a neck collar. I decided this year I was going to take a nice sawn. 
20 yards with 3" #2's. 
I forgot my camera tonight so I couldn't get any sweet marsh pictures with the bird. Dang it!

So, I'm trying to decide if I want to mount it. in person, this swan looks fantastic, it's not shot of scruffed up and once I washed some of the mud off the bird it looks even better. 
Is this a mount worthy bird? I know the worthiness is a personal decision but, when I look at it I cant help but think how good looking it is.

My bird taxidermist gave up the business I just found out. should I chose to mount it, I need recommendations for a new taxi.


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

I think you have made your decision. Maybe you just need a little peer pressure to help confirm it. That's a good looking bird!!! Not being to shot up helps make a prime specimen. Then add the amount of time you choose to pass up others, your next one might not be worthy. Congrats regardless of your decision.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Beautiful bird. I hear good things about Darin Gardner (TEX-O-BOB) if you decide to mount it. He used to post frequently on here, but I haven't heard from him in awhile. Here is his web page.

http://www.utahbirdtaxidermy.com/gallery/waterfowl


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

That doesn't look like a green head to me.....


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats on a beautiful swan though


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the swan!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thats a beauty and Tex would be my first choice...


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Grant wilborn is hard to beat just remember you get what you pay for in bird taxidermy 801 391 2484


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I say eat him! Then you won't want a tag ever again.:shock: Nice bird!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go!

Uh don't listen to Foulmouth. A swan tastes as good as any duck or goose.......uh....nevermind.

ah, ha, ha see: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/101705-whole-swan-cookbook.html


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I was talking to a hunter the other day who was after a swan, I asked him if he had tasted one before and he said yes and said that he would rather do something unnatural to the swan other than eat it.:mrgreen:


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats on the bird! Looks like a nice one. Take it over to Jeff at Wings in Flight Taxidermy. He has always been upfront with me concerning my mounts. He is always straight up with you if he sees any upfront issues with a particular bird. In fact, he has recommended that I not mount 2 birds that I have taken in to him because of the condition of the birds. He told me that he would mount them up no problem, but that He was sure that I could do better and that I would be happier in the long run. The vast majority of other taxidermist would have just mounted it up regardless. He has always been right and this along with other things has won my continued business.

http://www.wingsinflightbirdtaxidermy.com

https://m.facebook.com/WingsinFlightBirdTaxidermy/


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Nice bird man! Any video?


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Great swan! If you decide to do some taxi work on it, check in with Brian Snyder. He did a great job for me on my last swan.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

If you do mount him I second Darren he is doing a pintail for me that should be finished around January sometime and a goose for a friend does awesome work


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

Great looking swan. Congrats Goose!


----------



## paddlehead (May 30, 2014)

In my opinion the best Swan (and any waterfowl) taxidermist is Jeff Nielsen at Wings In Flight Bird Taxidermy. My Swan is the one standing in his Facebook cover page. World Class work and a Class Act guy!


----------



## paddlehead (May 30, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/WingsinFli...0.1447776383./146537075411761/?type=3&theater


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I'll put in a BIG second for Jeff Neilsen. He did a banded speckle belly for me about 5 years ago and even with some structural damage when I brought the bird in, Jeff really made that bird shine. By far the best bird mount I have...and it's not even close! I'll post a pic of the bird tomorrow.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Here's a photo of my speck that Jeff did.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

MWScott72 said:


> Here's a photo of my speck that Jeff did.


Did you kill this in Utah? I saw one swimming with a mallard and thought it was a tame goose. I threw a rock at it and he flew away. The neighbor kid now has it on his wall.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Did you kill this in Utah? I saw one swimming with a mallard and thought it was a tame goose. I threw a rock at it and he flew away. The neighbor kid now has it on his wall.


 No - killed it in Oklahoma about 6-7 years ago. Sent the information off the band in to the USFWS and found out it was banded in the Northwest Territories earlier that year in the spring, then flew all the way to OK just to get shot in December!


----------

